# New rod builders



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a handful of new how-to vids from Mudhole.com

Pretty good info for any new builders looking for help!

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101/Videos

Tony and I are gonna do a series of videos once I get back from Georgia. If there's anything particular you would like to see covered in them let me know!!


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

wrapping fly rods


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *cissysdad (2/11/2010)*wrapping fly rods


Good call... What about wrapping fly rods interest you???


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *cissysdad (2/11/2010)*wrapping fly rods


Good call... What about wrapping fly rods interest you??? Which part in particular??


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Capt. Brad King (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *cissysdad (2/11/2010)*wrapping fly rods
> ...


Are you offering up free advice on rod builds :clap If so I have a good one for you on a little more advance subject that is rattling my brain


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tom wicker (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Brad King (2/11/2010)*
> ...


Let's hear it!! I'm sure somebody on here can answer it!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

First the blank 7' 8-14lb 1/4-5/8oz Butt .480 Tip 5.5 power=med RX7 blank

I'm after two objectives extending the blank about 6'' plus a better transaction up to a #17mm seat I would prefer and #18 but thats not an option of what I'm looking at. What I have in mine is Graphite I like the looks of these over Batson one 

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/CRB-Custom-Handle-System/CRB-Handle-System-2

Now comes my concerns are working with a smaller bait rod like this. As I understand it adding to the butt will soften the tip action?? If I was to add 6 or 8'' to the butt with this small tip will I loose much power and action? I don't want to end up with a mushy ended rod if you know what I mean and I don't want to cut and back up on my tip. I do have trouble putting my thoughts into words a lot of the time for others to understand :banghead


----------

